# The Pier, Part 2



## JoL (May 21, 2017)

I have shot this one before but went back to try a slightly different take on it and hopefully add it to my black and white candidates that might eventually make it on my wall in printed form.




The Pier, Part 2 by Johannes Bengani-Lutz


----------



## weepete (May 21, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## enezdez (May 21, 2017)

I like it, it's very nice!


----------



## BrentC (May 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## annamaria (May 22, 2017)

I like this it's very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2017)

In terms of execution, this is very, very nice.
The obstacles to success with shots like this is that there are innumerable 'pier' shots that look virtually the same and it is difficult to say anything that hasn't been said.


----------



## JoL (May 24, 2017)

I agree. A well solidly executed high contrast black and white shot was really the goal here. Not quite as minimalist as I would like it to be to hang it on the wall, but it will still do.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 25, 2017)

I can see this hanging on a wall very easily. The B&W form works well for me.


----------



## GWWhite (Jun 7, 2017)

I like this image in that the boardwalk leads my eye to the cityscape. What I don't like is that when I went to Flickr I wasn't able to see a much larger image to determine the sharpness of the cityscape since the boardwalk leads me there. At f/5.6 I can only assume it is a bit soft. Enlarged that might present a problem.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 7, 2017)

Wellington area in Medford, looking toward 10 Hills?


----------



## JoL (Jun 9, 2017)

Torbert MacDonald park, so yes you're right!
As for the cityscape I did not want to make it a substantial part of this picture. I wish there were only water to see to make a more minimalistic photo. For this shot I kept the houses and lights at the top of the frame as dark as possible to not distract too much. I'll check the sharpness for you though once I am back from vacation. now I am curious about how it came out. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 9, 2017)

The cityscape is background and doesn't need to be sharp. In fact, if it was my picture I might well add some Gaussian blur to it to stop it competing with the subject of the picture.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------

